# Miss fuss



## Miss sony (Aug 7, 2011)

our little breaded miss fuzz died this afternoon tried to nurse her better with help from vet
R I P FUSS


----------



## anneshirley16 (Jun 8, 2011)

i no how u feel hun mine is dieing now are there nothing i can do 2 help them


----------



## Miss sony (Aug 7, 2011)

*so sorry*

how old is yours mine was only 12 miths olds


----------



## anneshirley16 (Jun 8, 2011)

same as mine his name is patch hes a male but his last owner got him as a girl and put him with a older male


----------



## Miss sony (Aug 7, 2011)

*feel for you*

feel for you part of the family they are xxxxx


----------



## anneshirley16 (Jun 8, 2011)

yea can i ask what did ur pass away ov if u dont mind me asking x


----------



## Miss sony (Aug 7, 2011)

*poorly*

she went off her food and we were giving her water and caluim together also very tooks some swabs and she had parasitts but they all carry then,she was a little one of them all also have another 3 2 females and male and 59 eggs too


----------



## anneshirley16 (Jun 8, 2011)

sorry hun


----------



## anneshirley16 (Jun 8, 2011)

i have 2 females and a baby and a spider royal x


----------



## Miss sony (Aug 7, 2011)

*what is spider royal*

are the others ok dragons ans royal is a snake ?


----------



## anneshirley16 (Jun 8, 2011)

yea there fine the baby is the hatch ling of my orange female and yea royal is a snake sorry


----------



## Miss sony (Aug 7, 2011)

*aww bless*

thanks for your answers xx


----------



## misshissy (May 5, 2011)

R.I.P  xxxxxxx


----------

